
Snowden Offers to Help Brazilian Investigations on NSA, Asks For Asylum - gabriel34
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/internacional/en/world/2013/12/1386666-espionage-whistleblower-edward-snowden-to-seek-asylum-in-brazil.shtml
======
sanoli
I could be wrong, but I doubt it will happen. Government won't go against the
US like this.

~~~
gabriel34
Brazil's foreign diplomacy has a history (recent) of going against the US,
albeit arguably on smaller things

~~~
sanoli
Brazil effectively goes against the US when voting in the WTO. Most of the
other times it is more about expressing its dissenting opinion on some issues,
but not something like this.

